# Average Residental Job



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am planning on starting to plow this winter residentially.

I have been reading up on these forums a lot and they are very helpful, thank you all.

What I have gathered is that an average residential driveway would cost around $40 per push for say 1-3". Is this correct? When I think of a residential driveway I think of a say 20 ft driveway.

Now if this customer has a garage at the end this is more labor, correct? since you have to pull the snow away rather than just pushing it ot the end. Would you charge extra for this? if so, how much? $5? $10?

What about doing the walkway.. How much would you charge to hand shovel a typical walkway. An additional $5? $10? Included in the price?

I guess what I am asking is a typical price for these three scenarios:

1.) Straight average driveway, no garage at end

2.) Straight average driveway, garage at end

3.) Straight average driveway, no garage at end, shovel walkway.

Thanks!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

$40.00.....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the more you do the more you charge


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

$40 is high around here. I started the season shooting for $35 average residential and no takers. I got alot of "I'd love for you to do it if you can match the $18 quote I got from Emilio Salazariguezalesancho." You get the idea.
I tried a couple seasonal quote also based on a discounted rate of $25 / push x 18 events. They all about **** their pants. I just told them basically that I can't match Emilio's price for various reasons and I would be more than happy to service their account mid-season if Emilios gets cold and hops the first late season turnip truck for Tijuana. (sorry, I'm bitter)


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

im between 20 and 40.. 

(20 being a very very small driveway.. basically 10 ft wide by 25 ft long.. but an old lady lives there and i have a heart)


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

I got a $40, $35, and a $20-$40.

So I guess $35 is a good starting point.

Would you charge extra for the walkway? Or taking into account a garage at end of drive?


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Personally I really just have a minimum of $50 bux, doesnt really make it worth it for me or to send a guy out there to do it for less... I think I have 1 or 2 accounts under $50 but they are landscaping accounts of old women who I wouldnt mind keeping. This year, if anyone says $50 is too much Im moving on, too much commercial work, so Im staying away from drives this year. Only ones Im keeping are of the big multi-million dollar homes which Im making 100-150 a push or my clients who spend a lot of money with me during the season. 
Give yourself a minium price that you feel you are worth... Put into account driving, gas, cost of your plow etc... What may work for one of us may not work for you, you know?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

If I said how much I get for a drive you would laugh. No one here would fork out $40.00 a drive with 58 events last year and I would say that's near average. Families are generally not going to spend more on snow services for a season than they would on food for a month. I believe that to be true in most markets.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

between $30 to $50.
$30 with no driveway, $40 and up with a driveway. I go by the pass. If over 6 inches I go out i go out twice and therefore charge for two visits


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

AC2717;853438 said:


> between $30 to $50.
> $30 with no driveway, $40 and up with a driveway. I go by the pass. If over 6 inches I go out i go out twice and therefore charge for two visits


...$30 with no driveway? u mean walkway?


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope No driveway,
I do both, but if no driveway, Just me and the snowblower for the front walk and stairs


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

I have priced mine out for the season depending on how many cars wide and deep it is along with shape and if I am doing sidewalks and walkways. A straight driveway is a little cheaper than a driveway that opens to the right or left and closes to a single car wide at the entrance.

I am anywhere from 275-525 for the season. Your late on your start and I hope you have been out getting contracts already, otherwise you might have do it as a hobby this year or sub for somebody else.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i havnt been able to land any walks yet... i would add 10 to 15 bux to do a walk depending on the size..


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

$23.50 is my minimum charge. That is a 2 car drive with no obstacles. It goes up from there.


----------

